

How the CIA Stole a Soviet Satellite - SworDsy
https://medium.com/war-is-boring/how-the-cia-stole-a-soviet-satellite-61cb49cdab66

======
ommunist
Soviet probes were not just attempting. In fact these were the only ones which
delivered lunar soil to the mankind for research. Almost everything we know
about the Moon geology is from success of the Luna robots. The author is very
ignorant and keen to raise the US superiority in the eyes of the uninformed
reader. Looks like the Cold War is still running, huh. Robots did the real
job. Sending man to the Moon was a joke of some self-important mind. Robots do
better. Lunokhod-1 is quite a thing, not a Hollywood animation. It is still
there!

Upd: for the interested mind
[http://www.zarya.info/Diaries/Luna/Luna.php](http://www.zarya.info/Diaries/Luna/Luna.php)

I seriously doubt man really stepped on the Moon. Lunokhod-1 laser experiments
had more practical value than fancy jumps of Aldrin.

